# Diesel Additive



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

aNYONE USE THIS ADDITIVE IN THERE DIESEL ENGINE


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Hey Jerry.....how's the hunt going for the new camper? I use this --> Power Service Diesel Kleen +Cetane Boost at each fill up. The gray bottle in the summer and the white bottle in the winter.


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

Opti-Lube XPD formula.

kevin


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Stanadyne with the chevy and now Amsoil Additive with the Dodge.

Jim


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

additive testing
In the first post click on the link to the testing

kevin


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

swanny said:


> additive testing
> In the first post click on the link to the testing
> 
> kevin


Sorry Kevin, if you click the PDF file link, it wants a username and password.........

How ya been feeling??

Steve


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

huntr70 said:


> additive testing
> In the first post click on the link to the testing
> 
> kevin


Sorry Kevin, if you click the PDF file link, it wants a username and password.........

How ya been feeling??

Steve
[/quote]

Hi Steve, still having some issues but, It's a lot better. Taking some meds that seem to be working. How are you doing? You the top sales person yet? Sorry about the link, but what the heck join the site lots of great info, well, if you own a diesel.

kevin


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

swanny said:


> additive testing
> In the first post click on the link to the testing
> 
> kevin


Sorry Kevin, if you click the PDF file link, it wants a username and password.........

How ya been feeling??

Steve
[/quote]

Hi Steve, still having some issues but, It's a lot better. Taking some meds that seem to be working. How are you doing? You the top sales person yet? Sorry about the link, but what the heck join the site lots of great info, well, if you own a diesel.

kevin
[/quote]

Still can't officially "sell" anything.....waiting on this stupid Sales license from the State.

No wonder nothing ever gets done in PA, when they take over 5 weeks to return a simple sales license....

I've done quite a few walk thrus with people, and have sold some units, but can't take credit for them yet....


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Maybe your background check is holding it up









That one time at Band Camp


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

So, dumb question since I just bought my TV...what's the benefit of putting additives in with a diesel engine vs a gas engine. I know most of the additives for gas engines are bogus. Just curious of the benefit. I can read what their marketing says on the outside of the bottle, but wanted to get some real answers from guys who use it everyday.


----------



## sunnybrook29 (Oct 7, 2009)

I do not know if it is worth it, but I add Lucas or something every time ! At 3 or 4 dollars a pop it runs the price of a gallon of fuel up ten percent or so . Is it worth it ?


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I run *********** service in winter and grey in summer. Same as H20.

When I dont run it I hear my injectors rattle like crazy. When I run it things are quiet.

Maybe power service is whats keeping her running. Just about to trip past 300k miles. Have run Power Service since 100k miles.

Good Stuff!

Carey


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> I run *********** service in winter and grey in summer. Same as H20.
> 
> When I dont run it I hear my injectors rattle like crazy. When I run it things are quiet.
> 
> ...


I'm happy to hear that someone like you who racks up a ton of miles also runs the Power Service stuff.


----------



## sydmeg1012 (Nov 10, 2008)

I run the Power Service Diesel Kleen at every fillup as well...almost time to switch back over to the gray bottle!


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

I add 2-cycle oil TWC-3 at 1 oz/gal ratio. TWC-3 is from Walmart for $10/gal. It makes a noticeable difference in my Powerstroke. Engine runs smoother. No gain in MPG though.

I've tried DieselKleen and noticed no difference. No MPG gain either.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

I have run a non-scientific test on several diesel additives. Basically I purchased about $30 worth of the product and then used it as recommended by manufacturer. I have been extremely anal about monitoring my fuel economy since day one.

The result: absolutely none of these products increased my fuel economy. I figure I would need an average of 5% fuel economy to pay for these additives. It didn't happen, so I surmised I was just wasting my money, something I hate doing!


----------



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

We use howes for about 15 years in our big trucks. Winter time to stop gelling. Summer time a different howes additive to help lubricate. The new Diesel is terrible on engines! A little additive - not to increase mileage but to help the engine is always good.

http://www.howeslube.com/


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

We use Lube Corp in our trucks. Helps definitely with the gelling in the winter and it lubes the engine better with the low sulfur fuel that we get now.

http://www.lubecorp.com/products/winter_lube_plus.html


----------

